# Berry tree??



## Joe in MO (Jan 31, 2003)

We live in NE Kansas and I was looking at clearing some land in back of us and one of the trees that I was about to cut down, I noticed had berries on them. I was so surprised! 
I've lived in KS most of my life and have not seen a tree like this before. Upon investigating it further, I found another 3 trees like it, but I have no idea what it is and whether the berries are edible or not.
The berries look like raseberries, and at first sight, I thought the tree was a hedge tree.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Joe


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

any chance it is mulberry?

http://www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/senior/fruits/images/large/mulberryfruit.jpg


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

Mulberries - DELICIOUS. Horses always tried to beat us kids to it - always knew when the berries were ripe because the horses had purple lips.

We have a lavendar-colored mulberry too - fruit is a bit larger than the purple - bit sweeter too.

We live in southeast Nebraska - pretty close to you, Joe.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Yep, sounds like a mulberry to me. I have two of the black mulberries in my orchard.


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

I knew I had a picture of the leaves somewhere. Here ya go - leaves on a mulberry tree:


----------



## Joe in MO (Jan 31, 2003)

That will be great if it is a mullberry. My friend has one and I noticed his branches lean a good deal to almost looking like the tree is about to fall over. My trees however, are tall and straight. Perhaps 20' tall. Does a mullberry get that tall??
Thanks again for your help everyone,
Joe


----------



## BaronsMom (May 22, 2005)

_Morus alba_ - white mulberry: Birds love the fruit; should be limited to wildlife and natural plantings; 45â spread. 

_Morus rubra _ - red mulberry: Found Massachusetts to Florida, west to Michigan, Nebraska, Kansas, and Texas. Native Neb. mulberry; better than white mulberry; limited use recommended; can be invasive and weedy; 45â spread.


----------



## Joe in MO (Jan 31, 2003)

I just finished mowing and I think I counted at least 10 Mullberry trees. Do anyone have recepies?
Thanks for all your help,
Joe


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

you're luckY!!

i don't have any mulberry trees on this place, even tho they are native and common here.


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

I've been wanting some mulberry trees for quite awhile. Does anyone have some babies that they would like to trade for? I have bushel gourd seeds or iris tubers for trade.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just bought two mulberries this year from Gurneys (I always use their coupon in the spring) and they look like they are doing well. One even got broke off by a tumble weed but has survived! I will have to protect them this winter. I plan on making jam & wine. I have had both and they were excellent. They are "messy" according to others so I planted ours near the future chicken coop so they can enjoy them.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

Joe in MO said:


> I just finished mowing and I think I counted at least 10 Mullberry trees. Do anyone have recepies?
> Thanks for all your help,
> Joe


If you have recipes for blackberries you can just use mulberries instead to make jam, jelly, pies, etc.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Mulberrys come up everywhere a bird can park and drop a nugget around here. They come up in all my fence rows and under our windbreak evergreens. It's nearly impossible to pull one of the seedlings out of the ground, because they have an orange taproot that is bigger and longer than the top part. When I picked them to eat the stem stayed with the berry. That was back when Hitler still had a cookie duster. That was no problem. The stems taste just like the berries if I chewed them fine. If you find a big purple goober on your windshield after your car sat under a shade tree, you can be pretty sure there is a mulberry tree in the neighborhood.


----------

